# Calsonic R32



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi,

Am I right in thinking that the wheels on the calsonic R32 GTR are 18"x10" in size ?

Also does anyone know what make they are, I think Rays (LM GT1's perhaps)



















Cheers.

Baz


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice pics ;-)


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I thought I read somewhere stating that they used 18 x 10 alloys back then and yes I think they're Nismo LM GT1's


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Pics*

Cheers Matty, hope you didn't mind me using them ?

Not sure about the mirrors yet as I'm thinking of refurbing my LM GT1's so they're the same as on the calsonic R32, hence this thread.


Baz.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Magnesium spoked with single knock off centre nut - on the genuine Calsonic, that is.
No 5 stud wheels on a pukka Group A GT-R


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

IIRC Impul RS Magnesium centre locks.

In 1990 they used BBS centre locks.


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Wheels*

If Anyone can tell me what stickers are on the wheels or have any more photos or info on this car I would be very greatful indeed as I intend to do something similar or along the same lines to my car.

Anyone know of a decent wheel refurbisher that could help ?










Cheers Matty BTW........ 


Baz


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Best pic ever !*

Surely this must stand out as one of the best photos of an R32 GTR ever.....

Once again thanks Matty for putting these up ! :bowdown1:












Baz


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi its miguel who took the pictures, not me


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Baz, if you do a search on Calsonic / Nismo festival, you'll probably find more pics.. both here & on Speedhunters (Dino's pics are always excellent!).

If your plan is to create a Calsonic replica, ask Matty to find you a nice scale model. This will give you a better source of detail.

HTH


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Like Miguel said best source for race car replica graphics would be a Tamiya 1/24 Calsonic R32. The red bit from memory says Impul RS.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Me, I would like a set of the Aussie GrpA wheels, Same size, one piece.


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Any idea of the tyre size ? They look wider & taller than my 265's probably because they're in imperial & that they're squarer.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

bazza1 said:


> Any idea of the tyre size ? They look wider & taller than my 265's probably because they're in imperial & that they're squarer.


The Bridgstone Potenza slicks in the above photo are 265/700-R18. They sometimes used 265/680-R18 too, depending on conditions.

The '700' and '680' numbers are the height of the tyres in mm. I think you'll struggle to find a modern road legal tyre that looks similar in proportion to the old early Nineties Gr.A tyres....


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

PS30-SB said:


> The Bridgstone Potenza slicks in the above photo are 265/700-R18. They sometimes used 265/680-R18 too, depending on conditions.
> 
> The '700' and '680' numbers are the height of the tyres in mm. I think you'll struggle to find a modern road legal tyre that looks similar in proportion to the old early Nineties Gr.A tyres....


Same size as i am using for my car
ie 270/680/18 to 300/680/18


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Why don't you try these; Hankook Ventus Z214 They're near enough slick but still road legal with a DOT number 










They're on my shoppinglist now  and for around 200 USD a pop they're not THAT expensive now are they :chuckle:


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

freakazoid3 said:


> Why don't you try these; Hankook Ventus Z214 They're near enough slick but still road legal with a DOT number
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you cant fit 680 tall tyres with the std swan neck as they touch!!!


----------

